# DS #5506: Duke Nukem: Critical Mass (Europe)



## T-hug (Apr 6, 2011)

^^ndsrelease-6958^^


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 6, 2011)

Japan? That seems off


----------



## Wintrale (Apr 6, 2011)

Woo! The Duke is back, bitches! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And that's the European release, not the Japanese one.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 6, 2011)

The submission script doesn't remember the region when submitting with google chrome and Japan is the default region.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 6, 2011)

[youtube]9ADn_GiYBds[/youtube]


----------



## Pillows (Apr 6, 2011)

Duke!
Ahh the nostalgia~


----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 6, 2011)

The Duke lives. The cake is NOT a lie!

...now let's pray it doesn't totally suck.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

only torrents?


----------



## T-hug (Apr 6, 2011)

Why is it not a FPS and is this the reason Forever is delayed?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 6, 2011)

wasnt the release date waay back? But this is an action game if i am not mistaken as was shown in a trailer 1 or so years back. (unless that was a different game)


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 6, 2011)

YES!!!!

at least europe didn't sell out to the #@$% name Cam Nash

in "Alien Point :Extraction"

Didn't gearbox revoke the Duke Nukem name?


if this is true....we will have 2 other episodes coming!..


many scenes are saying this is a (PRE) so maybe this is a leak....before gearbox told the company producing this game they can't use the Duke Nukem name.


----------



## signz (Apr 6, 2011)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> Why is it not a FPS and is this the reason Forever is delayed?


I'm more than glad that it's not a FPS (they suck balls on DS).


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 6, 2011)

Can't wait for this to be officially on "the scene" instead of exclusive


----------



## m_babble (Apr 6, 2011)

And here we have the last noteworthy Nintendo DS release.
Bittersweet.
Only shovelware to look forward to before it's put to rest and the 3DS takes over the spotlight.
Rest in peace, good friend.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 6, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> YES!!!!
> 
> at least europe didn't sell out to the #@$% name Cam Nash
> 
> ...



The company still has the license for Duke Nukem, at least for this game. Gearbox has the rights now but this is still a Duke Nukem game.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 6, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what about all that talk of NAME Duke Nukem DS being scrapped and it being a DSiWare / 3DSware exclusive known as Alien Point : Extraction?

and the Hero's Name would be Cam Nash?...don't tell me you didn't hear about that


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 6, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> what about all that talk of NAME Duke Nukem DS being scrapped and it being a DSiWare / 3DSware exclusive known as Alien Point : Extraction?
> 
> and the Hero's Name would be Cam Nash?...don't tell me you didn't hear about that
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 6, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cool..just a rumor that wasn't true..thank goodness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh..found it on some japanese forum..not sure if it has any download links or it just keeps users up to speed with newest releases...like a lot of NFO websites.

google doesn't like me translating it either..so that doesn't help.

speaking of duke nukem trilogy...

I have an odd sense of forboding that the PSP title is going to be cancelled..it still has TBA 2011....

its probably going to be a freakin' NGP title 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




like how we waited years for Pilotwings DS and then they cancel it and make it a 3DS title


----------



## Rayder (Apr 6, 2011)

m_babble said:
			
		

> And here we have the last noteworthy Nintendo DS release.
> Bittersweet.
> Only shovelware to look forward to before it's put to rest and the 3DS takes over the spotlight.
> Rest in peace, good friend.



Thor: God of Thunder could be good.  Supposed to arrive the end of the month.



I wonder if he will still have all his funny comments while you play.  Would be a shame if it didn't as that was my favorite part of the Duke games.  What little I saw in that vid reminded me of that Duke Nukem: Manhattan Project game, which I have for PC, but with more varying stages.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 6, 2011)

Any decent reviews?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 6, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Any decent reviews?




uh. no it's suppose to be released april 9th...so it was actually leaked..and for now...it's "exclusive'...

probably usenet only.


----------



## nico445 (Apr 6, 2011)

can't find it on usenet either.. soo did anybody else found this already?


----------



## coolness (Apr 6, 2011)

the graphics are not that beautiful could be better on the 3DS


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 6, 2011)

coolness said:
			
		

> the graphics are not that beautiful could be better on the 3DS




not every developer is instantly selling out to a unpredictable and new gadget. YET.


----------



## coolness (Apr 6, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> coolness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea but still it while be nicer the story is already okey


----------



## zizer (Apr 6, 2011)

[youtube]aG7-lcjwSOU[/youtube]


----------



## camurso_ (Apr 6, 2011)

horrible graphics...


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 6, 2011)

camurso_ said:
			
		

> horrible graphics...


A game's not about graphics, it's about gameplay


----------



## Zorua (Apr 6, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> camurso_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This.

Also, it's an old gen portable console. What do you expect? PS3 like graphics?


----------



## nico445 (Apr 6, 2011)

<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜÛÛÛÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÜÛÛÛÛÛÜÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜÜÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÜÛÛÛÛÛÜÂÂÜÛÛß°°°ßÛÜÂÂÜÛß°°°°°ßÛÜÂÂÜÛÛßßßÛÛÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÜÛÛÛÛÛÜÂÂÂÂÜÛÛÛÛÛÜ
Ûß°°°°°ßÛÛß°°°°Ü°°°ßÛÛß°°ÜÜÜÜÜ°°ßÛÛß°°°°°°°ßÛÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜÜÛß°°°°°ßÛÛÛÛß°°°Ü°ßÛ
Û°ÜÛÛÜÜ°°°°ÜÜ²²ÛÝ°°°°°°°ÞÛÛÛÛ²ß°°°°°ÜÝ°°°ÜÜ°°ßÛÜÂÂÂÂ ÜÛÛÛßß°°°ÜÛÛÜÜ°°°°°ÜÛ²²Ý°Û
Û°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²²ÛÛÛÝÝ°°°°°°ÛÛÛÛ²Ý°°°°Ü²ÛÛ°°ßÛÛÛÜ°°ÛÂÂ ÜÛß°°°°°°ÜÛÛÛÛßÜ²²ÛÛÛÛÛÛ²Ý°Û
Û°°ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÞÝ°°°°°ÞÛÛÛ²ß°°°°Þ²ÛÛÛ°°°Þ²ÛÛÝ°ÛÜÛÛß°°°Ý°°°ÛÛÛÛÛÝ²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²Ý°Û
Û°°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÝÛÛ°°°°°ÛÛÛ²Ý°°°°°Þ²ÛÛÛÝ°°Þ²ÛÛÛ°Ûß°°°°Ü²²°°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÞ²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ°°Û
Û°°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²ÝÛÛÝ°°°ÞÛÛÛÝ°°°°°°ÞÛÛÛÛÝ°°ÞÛÛÛÛ°ß°°°ÜÛÛÛ²°°ÞÛÛÛÛÝ²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ°°Û
Û°°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²ÞÛÛÛ°°°ÛÛÛ²°°°°°°°ÞÛÛÛÛÝ°°ÞÛÛÛÛ°°°°ÞÛÛÛÛ²°°ÞÛÛÛÛÞ²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÝ°°Û
Û°°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²ÛÞÛÛÛÝ°ÞÛÛÛÝ°°°°°°°ÞÛÛÛÛÛ°°ÛÛÛÛÛ°°°°ÞÛÛÛÛ²Ý°ÞÛÛÛÛÞ²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²Ý°°Û
ÛÝ°ÞÛÛÛÛÛß°ßßßÛÝÞÛÛÛÜÛÛÛ²°°ÜÜÜ°°°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÝÞ²ÛÛÛÛÝ°°ÜÜÜßÛÛÛÝ°ÞÛÛÛÛÞÛÛÛÛÛß°ßÛ²²Ý°ÞÛ
ÛÝ°°ÛÛÛÛÝ°°°°°°°°ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÝ°ÛÛ²ÛÛ°°ÞÛÛÛÛÛ²²ÛÛÛÛÛÝ°ÛÛ²ÛÛÞÛÛÝ°ÞÛÛÛÛÞÛÛÛÛÛ°°°°ß²°°ÞÛ
ÛÝ°°ÛÛÛÛÝ°°°°°°°°ÞÛÛÛÛÛ²°ÞÛÛÛÛ²Ý°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÝÞÛÛÛÛ²ÝÛÛÝ°ÞÛÛÛÛÞÛÛÛÛÝ°°°°°°°°ÞÛ
ÛÝ°°ÛÛÛÛÛ°°ÜÛ°°°°°ÛÛÛÛÛ²°ÞÛÛÛÛ²Ý°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²ÝÞÛÛÛÛ²ÝÛÛÝ°ÞÛÛÛÛÝÛÛÛÛ²°°°°°°°°ÞÛ
ÛÛ°°ÞÛÛÛÛÜÛ²Ý°°°°°ÞÛÛÛÛÝ°°ÛÛÛ²Û°°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²Ý°ÛÛÛ²ÛÞÛÛÝ°ÛÛÛÛÛ²ÞÛÛÛ²Ü°°°°°°°ÛÛ
ÛÛ°°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÝ°°°°°ÞÛÛÛÛÝ°°Üßßß°°°°ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²Ý°ÜßßßÜÛÛÛÝ°ÛÛÛÛÛ²ÞÛÛÛÛÛ²Ü°°°°°ÛÛ
ÛÛÝ°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ°°°°°° ÛÛÛÛÝ°°ÛÛÛ²Ü°°°ÛÛÛÛßÛÛßÛÛÛ²Ý°ÛÛÛ²ÜÞÛÛÝ°²ÛÛÛÛ²°ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²Ü°°ÞÛÛ
ÛÛÝ°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÝ°°°°°ÞÛÛÛÛ²°ÞÛÛÛÛ²Ý°°ÛÛÛÛ°ÞÝ°ÛÛÛ²ÛÞÛÛÛÛ²ÝÛÛÝÞ²ÛÛÛÛ²°°ßÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²°ÞÛÛ
ÛÛ°°ÞÛÛÛÛßÛÛÝ°°°°°ÞÛÛÛÛ²°ÞÛÛÛÛ²Ý°°ÛÛÛ²°°Ý°ÛÛÛÛÛÞÛÛÛÛ²ÝÛÛÝÞ²ÛÛÛÛ²°°°°ßÛÛÛÛÛ²Ý°ÛÛ
ÛÛ°°ÞÛÛÛÛ°°ßÛ°°°°°ÛÛÛÛÛÛ°ÞÛÛÛÛ²Ý°°ÛÛÛ²°°°°ÛÛÛÛÛÞÛÛÛÛ²ÝÛÛÝÞßÜÛÛÛ²°°°°°°ßÛÛÛÛÛ°ÛÛ
ÛÝ°°ÛÛÛÛÝ°°°°°°°°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÝÞÛÛÛÛ²Ý°°ÛÛÛÛ°°°°ÛÛÛÛ²ÞÛÛÛÛ²ÝÛÛÝÜÛÛÛÛÛÛ°°°°°°°Þ²ÛÛÛ°ÞÛ
ÛÝ°°ÛÛÛ²Ý°°°°°°°°ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÝÞÛÛÛÛÛÝ°°ÛÛÛÛÝ°°°ÛÛÛÛ²ÞÛÛÛÛÛÝÛÛÞÛÛÛÛÛßÜ°°°°°°°Þ²ÛÛÛÝÞÛ
ÛÝ°°ÛÛÛ²Ý°°°ÜÜÛÝÞÛÛÛßÛÛÛ²ÞÛÛÛÛÛÝ°ÞÛÛÛ²Ý°°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÞÛÛÛÛÛÝÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÞÛÛÜÜ°°°Ü²ÛÛÛÛÝÞÛ
ÛÝ°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÜÛÛÛÛÛÞÛÛÛÝ°ÞÛÛÛÝÛÛÛÛÛ²°ÞÛÛÛ²Ý°°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÝÛÛÛÛÛ²ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÞÛÛÛÛ²Ü²²ÛÛÛÛÛÝÞÛ
Û°°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÝÛÛÛ°°°ÛÛÛÛÞÛÛÛÛ²°ÞÛÛÛ²Ý°°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÝÛÛÛÛÛ²ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛ²ÞÛÛÛÛ²²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÝ°Û
Û°°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÝÛ²Ý°°°ÞÛÛÛÝÛÛÛÛ²°ÛÛÛÛ²Ý°°ÞÛÛÛÛ²ÝÛÛÛÛÛ²ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛ²ÞÛÛÛÛ²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ°°Û
Û°°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÝÛÛ°°°°°ÛÛÛÛÞÛÛÛÛÝÛÛÛÛÛÝ°°ÞÛÛÛÛ²ÝÛÛÛÛÛÛÝÛÛÛÛÛ²ÝÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ°°Û
Û°°ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²ÞÝ°°°°°ÞÛÛÛÝÛÛÛÛÝÛÛÛÛÛÝ°°ÞÛÛÛÛ²ÝÛÛÛÛÛÛÝÛÛÛÛ²ßÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²°°Û
Û°Þ²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²ÝÝ°°°°°°ÛÛÛÛÞÛÛÛ²ÞÛÛÛÛÝ°°ÛÛÛÛÛ²ÝÛÛßßßÛ²ÝÛ²ß°°ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²Û²Ý°Û
Û°ß²²ßß°°°°ßßÛÛÛÝ°°°°°°°ÞÛÛÛÝßßÛ²ÞÛÛÛÛÝ°ÞÛ²ÛÛÛÛÝß°°°°°ßÝß°°°°ÞÛÛÛßß°°°°°ßß²²ß°Û
ÛÜ°°°°°ÜÜÜ°°°°°ß°°°°°°°°°ßß°°°°°ßÝßßßßß°ßß°°°ßß°°ÜÜÜÜÜ°°°ÜÜÜÜ°ß°°°°°°ÜÜÜ°°°°°ÜÛ
ÞÛÛÛÛÛÛßßßÛÛÛÜ°°°ÜÛÛÛÛÛÛÜ°°ÜÛÛÛÜ°°°°°°°°°°ÜÜÜ°°ÜÛßßßßßÛÛÛßßßßÛÜÜÜÜÛÛÛßßßÛÛÛÛÛÛÝ
ÞÛÛÛÛ²²²±±°°°ßÛÛÛß±°°°±±ßÛÛß±±±ßÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛßßßÛÛß±±±°°°°±±°°°±°ßßßß°°°±±²²²ÛÛÛÛÝ
ÞÛÛÛ²²²±±±±±°°°°±±±±±±²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²²±±±±±±°°°°±±±±±²²²ÛÛÛÝ
ÛÛ²²²±±±±±±±±±±²²²²²²²²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²²²²²²²²±±±±±±±±±±²²²ÛÛ
ÛÛÛ²²²²±²²²²²²²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²²²²²²²±²²²²ÛÛÛ
ÞÛÛÛÛ²²²²²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛßß °°°ßßßÛÛÛÛÛßßß°°° ßßÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²Û²²²²ÛÛÛÛÝ
ÂÂÛÛÛÛÛ²²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛßß°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°ßÛß°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°ßßÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²²ÛÛÛÛÛ 
ÂÂÞÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛßß ° ±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±ÂÂÂÂÂÂ °ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ±±±±±±±±±±±±±±± ° ßßÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÝ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÛßßßÂÂ °Ü Û²²²²²²²²²²²²²²ÂÂE X i M i U SÂÂ²²²²²²²²²²²²²²Û Ü°ÂÂ ßßßÛÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÞÛÝÂÂÂÂÜ°Û Û°Û±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±Û°Û Û°ÜÂÂÂÂÞÛÝÂÂ 
ÂÂ °Û°ÂÂÜ°ß ß ß ß°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°ß ß°ß ß°ÜÂÂ°Û°ÂÂ 
ÂÂ °Ý° ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛßßßßßßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂPROUDLY PRESENTSÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßßßßßßÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ °Þ°ÂÂ 
ÂÂ ±°±ÂÂßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßÂÂ±°±ÂÂ 
ÂÂ ±°±ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Duke Nukem: Critical MassÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ±°±ÂÂ 
ÂÂ ²±²ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ²±²ÂÂ 
ÂÂ ²±²ÂÂ þ RELEASE DATE .............. þ ................ 2011-04-06 þÂÂ ²±²ÂÂ 
ÂÂ Û²ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û²ÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ Û²ÛÂÂ þ STREET DATE ............... þ ................ 2011-04-08 þÂÂ Û²ÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ þ PLATFORM .................. þ ............... NiNTENDO DS þÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ þ PUBLiSHER ................. þ ............... DEEP SiLVER þÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ þ REGiON .................... þ .................... EUROPE þÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ²Û²ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ²Û²ÂÂ 
ÂÂ ²²²ÂÂ þ LANGUAGES ................. þ ................... MULTi 5 þÂÂ ²²²ÂÂ 
ÂÂ ±²±ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ±²±ÂÂ 
ÂÂ ±±±ÂÂ þ FiLENAME .................. þ .................. XMS-DUKE þÂÂ ±±±ÂÂ 
ÂÂ °±°ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °±°ÂÂ 
ÂÂ °°°ÂÂ þ SiZE ...................... þ ................. 1024 MBiT þÂÂ °°°ÂÂ 
ÂÂ Û°ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û°ÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ þ SAVE TYPE ................. þ ............. EEPROM 4 KBiT þÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²²°ÂÂÜÜÜÜ ÜÜÜÜ ÜÜÜÜÜÜ ÜÜÜÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÜ ÜÜÜÜ ÜÜÜÜ ÜÜÜÜÂÂ°²²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ±±ÂÂÛÛ Ü ÛÛÜÛ ÛÛ Û Û ÛÛÜÂÂÂÂÂÂ Ü ÛÛ Û ÛÛÜÂÂÛÛ ÛÂÂ±±ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ°°ÂÂÛÛÜÛ ÛÛ Û ÛÛ Û Û ÛÛÜÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ ÛÛ Û ÛÛÂÂ ÛÛÜÛÂÂ°°ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂTheÂÂKing of Action is back andÂÂready to kick some ass inÂÂhisÂÂÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂfirst epic action-adventure on the Nintendo DS.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂDuke'sÂÂoriginal nemesis, Proton,ÂÂis back and has unifiedÂÂallÂÂÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂthoseÂÂwhoÂÂhave opposed Duke inÂÂthe past. TheÂÂEarthÂÂDefenseÂÂÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂForceÂÂattemptsÂÂto ensure theÂÂEarth's continuedÂÂsecurityÂÂbyÂÂÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂtransportingÂÂDukeÂÂinto the future. Ironically,ÂÂjustÂÂmomentsÂÂÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂafter Duke's departure, Proton launches a devastating attack onÂÂÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂEarth!ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂGetÂÂthe full Duke experience as you guide him through aÂÂworldÂÂÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂinvadedÂÂbyÂÂaliens. Save earthÂÂand of course allÂÂbabesÂÂwithÂÂÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂblazingÂÂguns....or sometimes justÂÂa well placed kick ofÂÂyourÂÂÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂmighty boot.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂhttp://frontstudios.com/index.php?a=games&a2=2ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ²Û²ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ²Û²ÂÂ 
ÂÂ ²²²ÛÛÛÛÛÛ²²°ÂÂÜÜÜÜ ÜÜÜÜ ÜÜÜÜ ÜÜ Ü ÜÜÜÜÂÂÂÂ Ü ÜÜÜÜ ÜÜÜÜ ÜÜÜÜÂÂ°²²ÛÛÛÛÛÛ²²²ÂÂ 
ÂÂ ±²±ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ±±ÂÂÛÛ Ü ÛÛÜÛ ÛÛ Û ÛÛ Û ÛÛÜÛÂÂÂÂ Ü ÛÛ Û ÛÛÜÂÂÛÛ ÛÂÂ±±ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ±²±ÂÂ 
ÂÂ ±±±ÂÂÂÂÂÂ °°ÂÂÛÛÜÛ ÛÛßÜ ÛÛÜÛ ÛÛÜÛ ÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂ Û ÛÛ Û ÛÛÂÂ ÛÛÜÛÂÂ°°ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ±±±ÂÂ 
ÂÂ °±°ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °±°ÂÂ 
ÂÂ °°°ÂÂIf you can dump ( console ) games and have access to pre-retailÂÂ°°°ÂÂ 
ÂÂ Û°ÛÂÂtitles,ÂÂplease contact us ! We are also looking for 100 Mbits+ÂÂÛ°ÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂsites ( non-colo / leased sites ).ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂContact us at the following electronic mail addressÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ[email protected]ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ And do not ask for files or request releases!ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ²Û²ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ²Û²ÂÂ 
ÂÂ ²²²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²²°ÂÂÜÜÜÜ ÜÜÜÜ ÜÜÜÜ ÜÜÜÜ ÜÜÜÜ ÜÜÜÜÂÂ°²²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²²²ÂÂ 
ÂÂ ±²±ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ±±ÂÂÛÛ Ü ÛÛÜÛ ÛÛÜÂÂÛÛÜÂÂ ÛÛÂÂÛÛÜÜÂÂ±±ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ±²±ÂÂ 
ÂÂ ±±±ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °°ÂÂÛÛÜÛ ÛÛßÜ ÛÛÜÜ ÛÛÜÜÂÂÛÛÂÂÜÜÛÛÂÂ°°ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ±±±ÂÂ 
ÂÂ °±°ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °±°ÂÂ 
ÂÂ °°°ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ NOT YOU !ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °°°ÂÂ 
ÂÂ Û°ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÂÂ ÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛ°ÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÜÜÜÜ²²²²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛßßßßßßßÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²²²²ÜÜÜÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÜÜÜ±±±±ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛßßßßß°±±±²²Û²²±±±°ßßßßßÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ±±±±ÜÜÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂÜÜÜ²²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛßßßßÂÂÂÂ °°°°°°±±²²²±±°°°°°°ÂÂÂÂ ßßßßÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²²ÜÜÜÂÂÛÛÛÂÂ 
ÂÂ ²ÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛßßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °°°°±²±°°°°ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßßÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛÛ²ÂÂ 
ÂÂ ±Û²Û²²²²ÛßßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °±²±°ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßßÛ²²²²Û²Û±ÂÂ 
ÂÂ ²²±²²ßßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ[ EXiMiUS ]ÂÂÂÂÂÂ °²°ÂÂÂÂÂÂ [ 2o11 ]ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßß²²±²²ÂÂ 
ÂÂ Þ±²ßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ°ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂß²±ÝÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂ²ÝÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Þ²ÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÞÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ²ÂÂ[ Driven to bring excellance to the scene ]ÂÂ²ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÝÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ß ß²ÛÛÜÜ ÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÜ ÜÜÛÛ²ß ßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂßÛßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜÜÜ²ÜÜÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßÛßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂßÛßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ß<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->

Ripped from some other site. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" />


----------



## notmeanymore (Apr 6, 2011)

m_babble said:
			
		

> And here we have the last noteworthy Nintendo DS release.
> Bittersweet.
> Only shovelware to look forward to before it's put to rest and the 3DS takes over the spotlight.
> Rest in peace, good friend.


Umm. Professor Layton and the Specter's Flute.
Also, the 3rd game for Gen V Pokemon and possibly the rumored Gen 3 remakes.
And Ace Attorney Investigations 2.

On-topic: It really sucks that I lent out my AK2i last week. :/ Guess I'll have to wait before I play this.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 6, 2011)

I hope when the American version comes out, someone other than Lamefuck dumps it


----------



## nico445 (Apr 6, 2011)

finally seem to have found it. downloading now


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 6, 2011)

got it....

groovy!....


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 6, 2011)

m_babble said:
			
		

> Only shovelware to look forward to before it's put to rest and the 3DS takes over the spotlight.


Thor: God of Thunder looks damn fine and is by WayForward who can do very good games.
Captain America / Green Lantern - These are by Griptonite who can churn out a good game.
New Kirby 'cos its Kirby.

And then is they get localised:
Ace Attorney Investigations: Miles Edgeworth 2
DQ Joker 2

Theres some others but I forget what they're named plus hopefully that thing about Nintendo localising some older J only DS games would be true.


----------



## goncalodoom (Apr 6, 2011)

i tried  this game,and it sucks lol


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 6, 2011)

Well I played 5 minutes of the game so far, it doesn't seem like 5 years of work went into it, in fact it seems more like a month of work went into it (giving it a little more credit) The controls are annoying to get used to, the gameplay is very stiff and Duke looks just wrong, it seems censored, but I rarely complain about graphics when it does down to a ds game, but they really could have done a hell of a lot better.
I am disappointed within the first 5 minutes of gameplay


----------



## goncalodoom (Apr 6, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Well I played 5 minutes of the game so far, it doesn't seem like 5 years of work went into it, in fact it seems more like a month of work went into it (giving it a little more credit) The controls are annoying to get used to, the gameplay is very stiff and Duke looks just wrong, it seems censored, but I rarely complain about graphics when it does down to a ds game, but they really could have done a hell of a lot better.
> I am disappointed within the first 5 minutes of gameplay


in other words the game sucks


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 6, 2011)

goncalodoom said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe it gets better, but after so many years I really had my hopes up that the first 5 minutes of this game would blow my mind! Yes call me what you want, but I had faith in the Duke...BUT NOW HE RUINED IT!


----------



## nico445 (Apr 6, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Well I played 5 minutes of the game so far, it doesn't seem like 5 years of work went into it, in fact it seems more like a month of work went into it (giving it a little more credit) The controls are annoying to get used to, the gameplay is very stiff and Duke looks just wrong, it seems censored, but I rarely complain about graphics when it does down to a ds game, but they really could have done a hell of a lot better.
> I am disappointed within the first 5 minutes of gameplay


QFT i am disappointed. let's hope dnf was worth the wait


----------



## Takanato (Apr 6, 2011)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> m_babble said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is true, Games like Mugen Frontier 2 is supposed to be localized along with tons more Japanese and Korean games.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 6, 2011)

Am I losing my hearing or is the volume like really low for this game. I have my DS Lite's volume set to Max and I still can barely hear it. Even my roommates can barely hear.
I know it's not my system since I compared the sounds from most of my games to it.


----------



## Rayder (Apr 6, 2011)

Seems to work fine on CycloDS B.7.   Yeah, essentially Manhattan Project on a handheld.  At least his smart-ass comments are still there.


----------



## Ikki (Apr 6, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a current gen portable.


----------



## tuddy666 (Apr 6, 2011)

m_babble said:
			
		

> And here we have the last noteworthy Nintendo DS release.
> Bittersweet.
> Only shovelware to look forward to before it's put to rest and the 3DS takes over the spotlight.
> Rest in peace, good friend.


I beg to differ; there's still plenty of life in the DS yet. Nintendo still have titles planned for release on it until some time in 2012; and that's not mentioning the influx of localisations and possible localisations for the system (case in point - Solatorobo got submitted to PEGI, which means it may be getting an English release).

As for -new- games (as in, not localisations of games released in another territory, but actual new releases), while there may be less released than there was in the past few years (not that this is a bad thing - I still have a backlog of well over 50 games I want to beat on the DS); they're coming. Just not as often as they used to.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 6, 2011)

Just gave it a bash, yeah its not great. The duke is very stiffly animated, generally the graphics are poor, the shooting isn't much fun and the sniper parts are really really terrible. I gave up when I reached the jet pack part, which was horrible.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 6, 2011)

How is anyone disappointed? It looked like a crap game from the very first few images, the trailer made the game look like shit (gameplay not graphics) and then the developer turned out to be Frontline Studios makers of such pieces of crap as Chicken Shoot, Pet Pals 2, Holly Hobbie and finally M&M's Kart Racing. You expected this to be anything better then bad?

This is worse than Manhatten Project though better than Land of the Babes.

Its a buggy mess, I was standing on some crates and when they fell over I was still standing where they were! Then some rat thing chucked a explosive at me and the explosive froze in the air!  Then some enemies are invisible but their feet but when you move an inch they appear. Stuttering camera too which became too annoying.  With all the delays the team could have at least fixed the bugs so that instead of a piece of crap we could have something so so.

Animations are very poor and lazy, was it too much to ask for a separate animation for when you jumped and shoot at the same time?  Dunno if its because I'm running this on a ak2 but while some cutscenes ran ok others were ok but then had a massive amount of slowdown.

This isn't the Apogee of the excellent early PC shareware years and I hope Frontline Studios never develop again. Such a shame that the GBC and GBA had cool Duke games and the DS gets this game that only kids under 10 can enjoy...kids who think iPhone games are the future.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 6, 2011)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> How is anyone disappointed? It looked like a crap game from the very first few images, the trailer made the game look like shit (gameplay not graphics)


I am going to be honest, I can get passed bad graphics, some of the best games in the world aren't the best looking, but you are right on one thing after all the delays one would expect them to have at least made a better game and ironed out some of the bugs.
Then I remembered the game CORE for the DS and how long that was delayed and shit we got from that, so if there is any prof, delays don't make good games, just higher expectations with disappointing results.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 6, 2011)

I never meant graphics, they are kinda serviceable back on those old screens I just meant the gameplay. Having seen many of these kind of games on the PSX I can just tell how it was gonna play like and I was right sadly.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 6, 2011)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> I never meant graphics, they are kinda serviceable back on those old screens I just meant the gameplay. Having seen many of these kind of games on the PSX I can just tell how it was gonna play like and I was right sadly.


ah, true true.
I just had some hopes this game would be better myself.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 6, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Just gave it a bash, yeah its not great. The duke is very stiffly animated, generally the graphics are poor, the shooting isn't much fun and the sniper parts are really really terrible. I gave up when I reached the jet pack part, which was horrible.


Its a DS lol
What more can you expect graphically?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 6, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The DS has proven itself with games like Kingdom Hearts (both of them) and most Squire Enix games, that the DS can have purely amazing graphics, this after all the delays should at least come close to those.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 6, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldnt really call it AMAZING GRAPHICS. LOL!
But yeah, those feel a little more solid.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 6, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the Ds, they blew my mind! So in retrospective, they are amazing, for the DS. Compared to any other system, they are just meh, but I am just speaking the range of DS graphics here


----------



## camurso_ (Apr 6, 2011)

wtf is wrong with you guys?
The video showed clearly how suckable the game is!
I think its not a problem that you dont see it. I think you guys wont admit ot just because its duke nukem and yes, Im 33 years old and played all previously duke nukem and loved them!

This one, from the video, is pure shit!


----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 6, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> ...yeah its not great. ...



That's being generous.






The game is awful, just terrible. And yet...I'm kinda enjoying it. Sometimes a game teeters on being unplayable but still manages to be fun because of its cheese factor. Critical Mass is feeling like such a game thus far. It's so, so bad, and at the same time, so, so satisfying.

Mmm...blackened pork!


----------



## Rayder (Apr 6, 2011)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty much my thoughts.  It seems like a game that would have fared better about 3 years ago.  

I'll play through it just because there are no flowers or bunnies and Duke's comments are funny. I just wish I could set the controls to what I want.  You can tell the DS just wasn't really powerful enough for this game.  The whole pace of the game seems a little slow. I haven't noticed any particular glitches, other than some clipping of dropped items, which seems to happen a lot.  It's mostly the controls that bog the game down.  Think Manhattan Project with sloppy controls. I also don't like how dark to the game is, it's annoying to have to turn up the brightness just to see it, and then it's still too freaking dark in places.   The stiff animations don't really bother me, but the input lag may kill my enjoyment.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 6, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> The DS has proven itself with games like Kingdom Hearts (both of them) and most Squire Enix games, that the DS can have purely amazing graphics, this after all the delays should at least come close to those.


In all fairness comparing this game to a game where its developers have a much larger budget, support and time to spend is a tad unfair.

However Renegade Kid and Shin'en are similar small development teams and they seem to be able to squeeze some good stuff out of the consoles they work on.


----------



## Oveneise (Apr 6, 2011)

YES! Finally something new to play on my DS.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 6, 2011)

Shit Graphics? - okay...not the end of the world.

Shit Gameplay - Damnit....WTF? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shit Controls? - Fuck You 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (WHY make TOUCH SCREEN CONTROLS when you have to use the BUTTONS on the RIGHT to shoot?!?!..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shit Voice Acting? eat shit and die


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 6, 2011)

Duke, I am disappoint.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 6, 2011)

m_babble said:
			
		

> And here we have the last noteworthy Nintendo DS release.
> Bittersweet.



OH THE IRONYYY. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






just proves you can judge a book by its cover...(or game for that matter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

kinda pissed that a DUKE NUKEM game would be one of the worst DS games ever...

Why couldn't they have made it like 007 Blood Stone?..now that game was awesome.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 6, 2011)

This is just shovelware. The real Duke kicks ass on 360 and PS3.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm surprised they actually GOT 

THE DUKE NUKEM to do the voice acting...couldn't he see that this game was shit???

Stuck on the Jetpack part...too fucking hard...it takes too many bullets to kill the pigs..

worst SHUMP i've played.


----------



## basher11 (Apr 6, 2011)

and i thought it was going to be good.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Apr 6, 2011)

I actually kinda expected this to be decent. With all the delays it made me wonder what they were even doing with this game. It seems like they were just building up hype to make the game sound decent.

I could have lived with the Graphics but the Gameplay and Controls are just terrible. I feel sorry for whoever actually bought this trash game. Even the collectors of Duke Nukem would seal this up so n-one could ever die on the inside.

That's my Rant for today...


----------



## AsPika2219 (Apr 7, 2011)

Is time to playing the games! Hail to the king, baby!


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 7, 2011)

manly tears have been shed i am utterly disappointed in the king


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 7, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> And Ace Attorney Investigations 2.


http://gbatemp.net/t207815-official-transl...t&p=3569795

This


----------



## shaosam (Apr 7, 2011)

Utter trash. Why couldn't it have been a 2D run and gun like the original games -_-


----------



## modshroom128 (Apr 7, 2011)

Terrible game.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't like the game.


----------



## Dann Woolf (Apr 7, 2011)

"Always bet on Duke" my fat hairy ass.


----------



## Zane (Apr 7, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> This is just shovelware. The real Duke kicks ass on *PC*.




There, fixed it for ya. =)


----------



## HuMaNpUmPkIn (Apr 7, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> I'm surprised they actually GOT
> 
> THE DUKE NUKEM to do the voice acting...couldn't he see that this game was shit???
> 
> ...


They got him to do it because he loves being Duke
But yeah, this looks like total shovelware to me, hoping the rumoured PSP version comes and is better, since the DS seems the wrong platform for a duke nukem game, considering Nintendo's family friendly image and young key demographic.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 7, 2011)

HuMaNpUmPkIn said:
			
		

> But yeah, this looks like total shovelware to me...



I remember seeing the guy who picked up the license to create the game appear on Gamespot's On The Spot quite a while back, and honestly, he struck me as someone who really loved the Duke Nukem franchise. I wouldn't consider this shovelware, as I'm guessing there was love put into it. Unfortunately, that didn't make it a good game. There's no doubt about it -- it's an absolutely terrible game. Not shovelware, though. They didn't make this to earn a fast buck. They made it because they wanted to make it, and it's a shame they will likely lose everything they invested into it.


----------



## funem (Apr 7, 2011)

This game couldn't be worse if they called it "Imagine Duke Nukemz: My Critical Mass".


----------



## Coto (Apr 7, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Except for Smash Brawl back in summer '08 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-

DS may rest in peace. I`m quite happy with my Pokemon White cartridge. At least, game freak have learned to improve their coding through years. =)


----------



## devilworld (Apr 7, 2011)

@Funem

just brilliant.XD

anyways, way this was a bit of a let down. it was loading up and stuff and i was like "here comes Duke nukem SLASH dementium.......but no.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 7, 2011)

Review / Gameplay

[youtube]DNN6Tb4oI04[/youtube]


----------



## Bunie (Apr 7, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Review / Gameplay


Nice vid. They should have just ported Manhattan Project. This reminds me of Turtles in Time lolol. i love duke but i hate games with inconsistent gameplay, like a series of mini-game bull crap. i bet duke doesnt even swear on the 3DS. Stupid nintendo

/wrists

EDIT: Game seems to play with no issues using WoodTT.


----------



## Deesotilio (Apr 7, 2011)

Manhattan Project was awesome. I still say "I go where I please and I please where I go" all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Anyways, at least the music is rippable


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 7, 2011)

is this the most disappointing game of the DS age?


----------



## Bunie (Apr 7, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> is this the most disappointing game of the DS age?


Sort of, but not really. I dont think anyone expected it to be good. I think Gearbox may release somthing for 3DS + Duke Nukem depending on the sales of Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 7, 2011)

Deesotilio said:
			
		

> ....Anyways, at least the music is rippable




Say No More 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[youtube]tptD0SsurS4[/youtube]

Mp3 Included


----------



## Bunie (Apr 7, 2011)

Deesotilio said:
			
		

> Manhattan Project was awesome. I still say "I go where I please and I please where I go" all the time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You call that grabbag!? >=o lol

Check this out
[youtube]TavFzHryMJs[/youtube]
Just converted it from the rom file. ^^ its from the boss fight


----------



## Deesotilio (Apr 7, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Deesotilio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You the man


----------



## Bunie (Apr 7, 2011)

Deesotilio said:
			
		

> You the man


what about me Q-Q i ripped a song, too! XD!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 7, 2011)

Bunie said:
			
		

> Deesotilio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




in some ways that version is better


----------



## Bunie (Apr 7, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Bunie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD It the actual Duke Nukem Theme. =p i dunno why they didnt use it for the menu music


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 7, 2011)

Bunie said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




cause boss fights are more epic..

especially with mediocre behind shooter mechanics and broken aiming...

they couldn't even do that right.

yes...I got to Morphix (no not the Dark Rift N64 Character) and beat it 

the mode is behind shooter like 007 Blood Stone...except the aiming just feels shitty.

Unlike Blood Stone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I kinda wish they would have made the game like 007 Blood Stone...entierly behind shooter...make the graphics polished and fix the broken aiming and it would have been sub par....

very few isometric DS games are worthy of being called great.

and it's one of the most overused engines on the DS...2/2.5 D sidescroller platformer.


----------



## Deesotilio (Apr 7, 2011)

Bunie said:
			
		

> Deesotilio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I totally tried calling you the man, but your avatar disagreed with me


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Apr 7, 2011)

m_babble said:
			
		

> And here we have the last noteworthy Nintendo DS release.
> Bittersweet.
> Only shovelware to look forward to before it's put to rest and the 3DS takes over the spotlight.
> Rest in peace, good friend.


Ace Attorney Investigations 2 is shit? I thought it was pretty good.

Also, fanboys- this is the last Duke Nukem game. I'm willing to wait another 15 years for Forever to show up. I remember reading it in magazines... and it's still not out.

It better run on my Windows 98 366MHz system, dammit.


----------



## Ruri (Apr 8, 2011)

m_babble said:
			
		

> And here we have the last noteworthy Nintendo DS release.
> Bittersweet.
> Only shovelware to look forward to before it's put to rest and the 3DS takes over the spotlight.
> Rest in peace, good friend.


Huh, what?  Aside from Ace Attorney Investigations 2, whatever happened to Ni No Kuni / Another World, that Studio Ghibli / Level 5 Games collaboration?

There's still a few good games left.  It's unlikely that anyone will start developing a new DS game now, but there will be games in the pipe for a while...


----------



## chyyran (Apr 8, 2011)

OMFG THE DUKE IS ON THE DS!

*Waits for DOOM DS*


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 8, 2011)

Ruri said:
			
		

> m_babble said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A safe assumption when it comes to localizations:

If the project is never officially confirmed, it isn't happening. If it is, but nothing happens over the course of a two years or so, you can guarantee it was cancelled or put on a long hold. The other category goes to the "it just isn't gonna happen" area such as where Ace Attorney Investigations 2 is.

Too bad this game is so terrible.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 8, 2011)

I'll be trying it out for the lulz. I doubt it will be any good, though.

Also, @Ruri:
I was looking forward to Ni no Kuni. If it doesn't get localized here in NA or EU, I'll silently rage.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 8, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> I'll be trying it out for the lulz. I doubt it will be any good, though.
> 
> Also, @Ruri:
> I was looking forward to Ni no Kuni. If it doesn't get localized here in NA or EU, I'll silently rage.



Isn't Ni no Kuni confirmed for one of those regions already anyways? Thought it was confirmed shortly after the Japanese release.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 8, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Isn't Ni no Kuni confirmed for one of those regions already anyways? Thought it was confirmed shortly after the Japanese release.


As far as I know, it wasn't confirmed to be localized for any other region.

Level 5 did suggest that it may be released in NA, though.
http://www.joystiq.com/2010/07/07/level-5-...ni-no-kuni-ina/

If it does turn out that it doesn't get localized, I'm sure someone will attempt a fan translation of the game.
Hopefully.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 8, 2011)

we still have hope for Chain Reaction and Proving Grounds (if they haven't been canned yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WE STILL HAVE HOPE FOR IMPROVEMENT


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 8, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> OMFG THE DUKE IS ON THE DS!
> 
> *Waits for DOOM DS*


And you are about to get disappointed by the Duke on the DS


----------



## Warrior522 (Apr 8, 2011)

m_babble said:
			
		

> And here we have the last noteworthy Nintendo DS release.
> Bittersweet.
> Only shovelware to look forward to before it's put to rest and the 3DS takes over the spotlight.
> Rest in peace, good friend.



*sniffle*

It's like the Gameboy Advance all over again...


----------



## Oveneise (Apr 8, 2011)

Hyped up for it. Played it. Got stuck at the jetpack part. 

... ... ...

Really disappointing. Thought it would be at least decent.


----------



## basher11 (Apr 8, 2011)

anyone know how to exit the "hiding behind objects by pressing UP"?


----------



## haflore (Apr 8, 2011)

Pretty decent in my opinion, definitely not 5 years worth though.


----------



## Oveneise (Apr 8, 2011)

basher11 said:
			
		

> anyone know how to exit the "hiding behind objects by pressing UP"?



Of all things... 

The "L" button! They could've said something! I had no idea what to do either...


----------



## basher11 (Apr 8, 2011)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great. the use of a button that's broken on my DS. >

thanks anyway.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 8, 2011)

basher11 said:
			
		

> Oveneise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




and push the "R" Trigger to move into alleyways like to grab powerups in alleyways..

(when I did my video review...I didn't know that)


----------



## Shebang (Apr 8, 2011)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> ...now let's pray it doesn't totally suck.


It sucks big time. I have rarely seen such a crap. Deleting game while we speak ...


----------



## Rayder (Apr 8, 2011)

I beat the game last night....maybe about 5 hours total playtime.   Never gets any better than what you saw up to the first jetpack level.  I'd be royally pissed if I actually payed $30 for this game.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 9, 2011)

guys...I came to a stunning realization....

what if we are wrong?...

what if this game is a incomplete beta of a game that is not out yet???

after all, the game was leaked before even the EUROPE release...let alone USA date....

it's very rare that a incomplete game get's dumped...most of the time the scene get's the complete game unless stated otherwise (being labeled as a BETA)

the VERY idea of backwards controls touch screen controls...yet firing with the right buttons...WTF...seems VERY VERY strange.....

EVEN the options seem very primitive...unlike any other option set I've seen before...two options for volume...DOWN AND UP...shouldn't there be like a bar or something??

There isn't even a tutorial

however....it didn't say beta...(like when MAZE OF FATE BETA was leaked 2 years or something before the actual complete retail game was released.. it said BETA. But some scene websites labeled this release as (PRE)

I would like the retail version of this game to be dumped once it hits stores...

I wonder.......


----------



## Rasas (Apr 9, 2011)

Even if it is I doubt the finished product will be that good. Well I suppose one could hope that it improves drastically but it is very unlikely.


----------



## YayMii (Apr 10, 2011)

According to Wikipedia, the North American version comes out on the 19th. Maybe we should wait until then to confirm if this is the final version or not.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Apr 14, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> According to Wikipedia, the North American version comes out on the 19th. Maybe we should wait until then to confirm if this is the final version or not.



USA version release date is  *14 June 2011* and will delayed again anytime until Duke Nukem Forever comes....


----------



## Dann Woolf (Apr 14, 2011)

It's a shame this turned out to be such a stinker. I was hoping for some Douk action on the DS seeing as I probably won't get to play DNF.

How did that DS port of Duke Nukem 3D turn out?

EDIT: after some contemplation I've decided to give this game a spin. I owe it to Duke, damnit!


----------

